# Cro Cop retires



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/6/14/1517234/ufc-115-mirko-cro-cop-talks#comments



> "In addition to winning the Pride Grand Prix Finals, [UFC 115] it’s my favorite fight of my career [but] most of the training proved to me that I am now too old for this…I don’t know about a new contract with the UFC. I believe that I gave this game a lot, I fought with the greatest fighters," Cro Cop said.
> 
> "For 20 years I lived this life and now I have no motivation for the fight, no mental strength for all the Spartan training. I am no longer so hungry for victory. I will not stop training, but if I am asleep I’ll stay in bed and practice an hour later."
> 
> "I have some [seminar] contacts around the seminar circuit in the U.S., Australia, Europe and even Brazil," Cro Cop said.


right decision Thanks Mirko!!!!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

WAR CRO COP!

A True Warrior. You will be missed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

> Image via *UFC.com*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WoW, thought he would stay after the win....:confused05:​


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn, this sucks.. I mean, it's good that he retired on this note, but still sucks that I won't see him fighting anymore.
I've got to say though, I didn't expect this - didn't he say after the JDS fight that he wen't fishing (or something ) and understood that fighting is the thing for him, and he wanted to come back?


----------



## Griftah (Sep 1, 2009)

Good call tbh. Perfect fight to go out on.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

He is the man and will forever be missed. He also gave us some of the greatest highlights ever in MMA and for that I'm personally thankful. 

C.C. for life.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

you may not have that fire now, but if the main event of 115 shows anything, fighters will fight. Cro Cop is a fighter, im sure he'll be back, and unlike chuck he wont have to talk dana into it everytime. enjoy your vacation


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

wow is this real?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Da **** man you finally had me getting excited to see you in the UFC.

Da. ****.





















Da





****


I guess it's the right decision in the end. More losses would have made me sad panda. Keep on keepin' on CC.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

A true legend of the sport bows out. Thank you Mirko.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the great fights, you'll be missed Mr Filipovic.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Always have and always wll be a CroCop fan, and this is a good fight to go out on. Facing Pat Barry, an obviously talented and dangerous kickboxer and Mirko ground him out, went for high kicks, landed an axe kick, stunned him with his vicious left hand and eventually choked him out.

I can't help but think a rematch with Big Nog would have been even better to bow out on, but I respect the decision. Despite Cro Cop beating Barry, it has been obvious for a while that he's tiring, looking old, more flat footed and has lost some of sharpness. Pure talent and technique can still get him through fights, but bigger, hungrier and younger heavyweights are dominating the division.

War CroCop raise01:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm just happy he got one more moment in the spotlight with a entertaining fight, and victory.

It's also nice for Barry that Cro Cop's last fight is with him.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Wish he would have a few more fights but atleast he smart enough to end his career on a high. Very respectable and the man will go down as a legend. Have a good retirement CC, YOU WILL BE MISSED!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

WTF!??! Man he's gonna be missed


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Always have and always wll be a CroCop fan, and this is a good fight to go out on. Facing Pat Barry, an obviously talented and dangerous kickboxer and Mirko ground him out, went for high kicks, landed an axe kick, stunned him with his vicious left hand and eventually choked him out.
> 
> I can't help but think a rematch with Big Nog would have been even better to bow out on, but I respect the decision. Despite Cro Cop beating Barry, it has been obvious for a while that he's tiring, looking old, more flat footed and has lost some of sharpness. Pure talent and technique can still get him through fights, but bigger, hungrier and younger heavyweights are dominating the division.
> 
> War CroCop raise01:


Couldn't have said it any better. Rep coming your way...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm glad he went out on such an epic win.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I think he just thought about it and said... you know what. 

I have some of the most amazing KO's this sport has seen,
I fought in a five round war with Fedor,
I have 37 fights over how many countries?,
I just got submission of the night in the UFC for a lot of money...

I feel like I will go for a walk now.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Now he can go ice fishing in the Ukraine. Thanks for all the great fights and all the memories. He will be missed in the ring. I'm glad he retired on a win rather than a loss. 

WAR CROCOP!!!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

every empire falls


thanks for blessing us with the years of exciting fights and highlights, Mirko:thumbsup:


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Truly one of the top ten legends of the sport, and my favorite fighter as well. He will be missed but this is definitely the best career move. Far, far too many fighters stay past when they are able to have success and their careers and reputation suffer. Cro Cop going on a submission win in a fight that had everything is the perfect ending. Cro Cop for life.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought he said he could still do this and that he was great training and all this saying he wasn't old just after the fight press conference? Well its all good, at least Mirko goes out in a winning note. He'll be missed in MMA but his highlights will last a life time really. You want to be a kick boxer watch Mirko's fights

Thank you Mirko!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

looks like a Croatian site is reporting an eye injury is a major factor in his decision to retire. Apparently he got the injury in the Barry fight.

Wikipedia is calling it a inguinal hernia but this site http://www.lowkick.com/UFC/Rumors-i...ipovic-retires-from-Mixed-Martial-Arts-8308is calling it an eye injury.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

One of the humblest, and down to earth guys in the sports. You represented Croatia well my friend.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Im really sad but at the same time very happy for Mirko. Something tells me he will be back tho. It is VERY hard just to hang it up this is what these men are.

I really wanted to see a rematch with Nog or a catchweight with Couture. It's too bad there are still lot's of fighters from his generation to fight. I wouldn't mind if he stopped fighting up and commers but he should still fight the older guys kinda like Matt Hughes.

Regardless of what is true and what happens I support Mirko 100%.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't think it's an official retirement TBH. He seems to say these types of things after every fight. Until either he or Dana officially come out and announce his retirement I'm going to be hopeful of seeing him again. It looked like the best Cro Cop we've seen in the UFC, he beat a seriously tough guy and I think he still has it in him to become a top contender.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I bet Pat Berry knows the truth. those two seemed like long lost brothers.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Feel sorry for those fish he catches that give him a hard time. High-kick to the gill....didn't even see it coming!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I can see that this is a good time for him to go out. I think going out on a win is probably the best way to go for such a legend in the sport. But something tells me that it'll be a Randy type retirement, where he does end up fighting again in some organization.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful last fight. Absolutely perfect note for him to go out on at this point.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Always have and always wll be a CroCop fan, and this is a good fight to go out on. Facing Pat Barry, an obviously talented and dangerous kickboxer and Mirko ground him out, went for high kicks, landed an axe kick, stunned him with his vicious left hand and eventually choked him out.
> 
> I can't help but think a rematch with Big Nog would have been even better to bow out on, but I respect the decision. Despite Cro Cop beating Barry, it has been obvious for a while that he's tiring, looking old, more flat footed and has lost some of sharpness. Pure talent and technique can still get him through fights, but bigger, hungrier and younger heavyweights are dominating the division.
> 
> War CroCop raise01:


You said it all Hiro. I can just say good luck crocop, I think you made the right decision.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

one of the guys that got me into mma. i was always a fan

u can rest now


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm confused. He said in the post fight interview that his training was great, that he wanted to prove he wasn't to old to do this, etc. Now we're hearing he's hanging it up? Plus, he's made similar waves in the sport before. I'm going to wait until I hear it from an official source.

That being said, if he were to hang it up, I give him all the respect. He had an outstanding career, and it's better in my mind to hang it up when you're ahead than do what Chuck has done and allow yourself to take huge amounts of damage. I hope he does follow through and that he goes on to enjoy the fame and wealth he made for himself.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

That Sub of the Night was his 401k.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Calibretto9 said:


> I'm confused. He said in the post fight interview that his training was great, that he wanted to prove he wasn't to old to do this, etc. Now we're hearing he's hanging it up? Plus, he's made similar waves in the sport before. I'm going to wait until I hear it from an official source.
> 
> That being said, if he were to hang it up, I give him all the respect. He had an outstanding career, and it's better in my mind to hang it up when you're ahead than do what Chuck has done and allow yourself to take huge amounts of damage. I hope he does follow through and that he goes on to enjoy the fame and wealth he made for himself.


He said his training was the best it's been in his entire career and he wasn't too old to have accomplished such a feat, but at the same time, he feels he's too old to continue this, that although "he can do it," he feels at this point in his life, it's become too hard to maintain. 

Plus, in another interview he re-stated that the inner drive for fighting and victory is no longer there, which would make the discipline, physical demand and mental toughness required in a camp that much more difficult.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Mirko Filipovic.
You´ll be rembered, cared and missed.

raise01:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Seriously, though, Cro Cop and Sakuraba are my top 2 fighters of all time, and I don't see that ever changing. I don't know if he's just negotiating to resign at a better price or if he's really retiring. Either way, Cro Cop!


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mirko was my fav fighter when i was a bit younger and now hes retiring!

atleast he wont end his record like jens pulver


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

*crocop retires*

The papers in Croatia were reporting, BEFORE THE FIGHT,that Mirko was fighting his last fight. Now Mirko has said it twice in two different interviews that this was his last fight. Dana said it was his last fight(I think). Yet some of you want a OFFICIAL announcement.
The first step of grief is denial.
Also some of you want him to have a fight or two with older MMA fighters. If you aren't fighting the best you are a place holder. The UFC has cut many a fighter that had no chance to challenge for the title, this should be different for Crocop? Would anyone like to see him fight JDS or Cain? Brock or Shane? If you do you don't have Crocop's best interests at heart
The UFC doesn't have a Senior division, maybe they should, so fights that have sentimental value between older fan favorites can happen, as of now these types of fights do not have a place in the UFC.
Every year a man fights he increases permanent damage, damage that he will carry on for the rest of his life, just look at Chael Sonnen NOW. The older one gets the easier it is to acquire this permanent damage.
No one was a better boxer than Muhammad Ali, but look at him now. He has Parkinson's disease brought on by blows to the head, mostly from 3 fights with Smokin Joe Frazier.
Add it all up along with his desire to not train this hard and Crocop has made the right decision IMO.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> The papers in Croatia were reporting, BEFORE THE FIGHT,that Mirko was fighting his last fight. Now Mirko has said it twice in two different interviews that this was his last fight. Dana said it was his last fight(I think). Yet some of you want a OFFICIAL announcement.
> The first step of grief is denial.
> Also some of you want him to have a fight or two with older MMA fighters. If you aren't fighting the best you are a place holder. The UFC has cut many a fighter that had no chance to challenge for the title, this should be different for Crocop? Would anyone like to see him fight JDS or Cain? Brock or Shane? If you do you don't have Crocop's best interests at heart
> The UFC doesn't have a Senior division, maybe they should, so fights that have sentimental value between older fan favorites can happen, as of now these types of fights do not have a place in the UFC.
> ...


As of the post fight presser Dana never said it was his last fight, you might be confusing it with Chuck, he def said its his last fight...


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

This news article looks oddly like the interview he had when he quit the first time. I'm holding out for ufc.com to tell me


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> As of the post fight presser Dana never said it was his last fight, you might be confusing it with Chuck, he def said its his last fight...


Yes I was afraid I did that. Thanks.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> Yes I was afraid I did that. Thanks.


 
No Sweat!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> This news article looks oddly like the interview he had when he quit the first time. I'm holding out for ufc.com to tell me


Same here, I think he comes back once him and Dana sit down and start negotiating a new contract.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I hope it is true. He can't compete with the top of the division, it makes sense to go out with a win. Don't Shamrock (and to a lesser extent Lidell) your career with a string of losses. 

Good decision Mirko, stick to it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's the right time and the right way to go out. On the tails of a highly entertaining bout and a rare submission victory. May as well hang up those legendary gloves whilst his attitude in regards to fighting is still relatively positive. I'd hate to see him reconsider, only to come back and lose five straight before calling it quits. Right call and a fitting end to an amazing career.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont believe it , i smell BS .


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

BS or not I think its a perfect time for him to retire. That fighter he was fighting was not a top fighter and he was getting clipped. I thought he looked pretty thick thru the midsection for Crocop. His body isn't what it was and I am sure his heart is no longer. The man was a beast and we all loved watching him fight. Lets give him respect and let him ride.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

You will be missed Mirko and hopefully you take your place in the hall of fame eventually!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

2zwudz said:


> BS or not I think its a perfect time for him to retire. That fighter he was fighting was not a top fighter and he was getting clipped. I thought he looked pretty thick thru the midsection for Crocop. His body isn't what it was and I am sure his heart is no longer. The man was a beast and we all loved watching him fight. Lets give him respect and let him ride.


Pat Barry is a legit kick boxer and would smash most of the HW division on the feet. Other than round 1 Cro Cop was beating Barry up on the feet.

Sad to see him go, but if he aint got the motivation to fight no more, then it is the right decision. Training for fights un-motivated and negatively more than likely leads to a loss.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

That was the right decision as I expected and predicted. Thank you for years of captivating fighting spirit!


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

A good fighter.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

god, its so much better when you see fighters go out on a high rather than numerous of devastating defeats. CroCop was steadily going downhill and he put his all in to this last fight and truly showed why his a legend of the sport and a true warrior of a person. Never will you be forgotten and forever you will be mention as one of the greatest strikers in MMA.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

CroFlop ran before he fought a decent fighter and got killed, he is smarter than his fans, which puts him at the fifth grade level.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

machidaisgod said:


> CroFlop ran before he fought a decent fighter and got killed, he is smarter than his fans, which puts him at the fifth grade level.


Don't think I've seen you before, but man you have some seriously negative comments about Mirko and Chuck Liddell. Guess you started watching MMA a couple of years ago. Most started in 2000 era and some of us have seen it since 1993. Chuck and Mirko along with a plethora of old school fighters (Wand, Nog, Fedor, Vitor, Couture) are what made this sport popular and why you are probably even watching it today. 

Not trying to start anything, but man you seem to have a lot of hate. Mirko's fight vs Pat Barry was a wicked fight. In fact all of the fights in UFC 115 were crazy!!!


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Dont worry about that guys feelings , he is obviously a douche. Making negative comments about Chuck, Richs win, and Cro Cop is ridiculous. No class.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

That's pretty much his mo. Show up, act like a douche, and then rarely - if ever - respond to anyone's comments. Just ignore him. He's a spoiled child looking for attention of any kind.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> That's pretty much his mo. Show up, act like a douche, and then rarely - if ever - respond to anyone's comments. Just ignore him. He's a spoiled child looking for attention of any kind.


You got that right. Hopefully the ban hammer will be used shortly:thumb02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Cro Cop had a great career, but it's over know. I'm glad he isn't fighting too long. He might should have retired a few years ago. He leaves with a win, and we don't have to watch him get destroyed by guys he would have beaten in his prime. Different fighters get old at different rates. I'm just glad he didn't do what a lot of fighters do and stay fighting too long.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

You have to respect CroCop the guys is a true legend, would be nice if he was to release a DVD of his greatest moment, he will be missed but never forgotten.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I really hope this is true.

The man has put on countless fights that made my cherries tingle. From his first fight with Fujita, through his first loss with Nog, which to this day is one of the most exciting fights I've ever seen, through his LHK knockouts of Aleks and others, to his war with Fedor, all the way through his career, the guy has been so amazing just plain out entertaining as hell.

I hope he retires as it is suggested in this article, and he will always go down as a legend of the sport.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I liked this vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na0Gucw1qK0


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Good time to retire imo. It was nice to see him win again but he was going to get whooped if he kept trying to compete against the best.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Finally somebody leaves the game with grace, thanks for the memories Crocop, you were a man of honor.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> WoW, thought he would stay after the win....:confused05:
> [/INDENT]


I'm not shocked at all, figured he was waiting for a semi-high profile win then he would hang it up.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

He never was fantastic in the UFC, but he's definately a Pride legend. It was his best decision at this point.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

one of the greats.

Shows he also has a few brains.. very few fighters have the capacity to recognise when its time to retire. Sure he can still beat up everyone outside of the top 10, but that's not what someone like Mirko would be happy with.

A pioneer and legend of the sport, and a really nice guy to boot.

:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm not shocked at all, figured he was waiting for a semi-high profile win then he would hang it up.


 
Guess what everyone seems to think is true best to go out on top...:thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

EVERLOST said:


> Dont worry about that guys feelings , he is obviously a douche. Making negative comments about Chuck, Richs win, and Cro Cop is ridiculous. No class.





deadmanshand said:


> That's pretty much his mo. Show up, act like a douche, and then rarely - if ever - respond to anyone's comments. Just ignore him. He's a spoiled child looking for attention of any kind.





RustyRenegade said:


> You got that right. Hopefully the ban hammer will be used shortly:thumb02:


FA SHO!!! :thumbsup:

Guess the UFC 115 card potentially will go down as the one where two legends bow out. Still think Chuck can still fight. No true fighter wants to go out like that. I could see Mirko looked defeated against Gonzaga, but he re-dedicated himself for a last run. That fight seriously made my night! Glimpses of an old vintage Crocop that remained dormant. Guess he did leave an autograph of sorts for Pat Barry...lolz!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Guess what everyone seems to think is true best to go out on top...:thumbsup:


Of course it is, who want's to go out on a huge KO loss or a 1st round sub or even a losing streak, look at Jen Pulver. I would say we had two polar opposites with Chuck and Cro Cop, but Mirko wasn't exactly on top of his game.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I was never a big cro cop fan, when he fought in the ufc, it looked to me as if he had the fear. Maybe the gonzaga head kick did it. Either way, cro cop won me over at ufc 115, fighting like a man who wasn't afraid to lose, and enjoying himself.

I hope the retirement is true, a perfect send off.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Finally, Cro Cop stops a great career. He has taken a lot of criticism, but remember Mirko, " _It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; because there is not effort without error and shortcomings; but who does actually strive to do the deed;..., who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement and who at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly. So that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory nor defeat.”_.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Great fighter, great man and great athlete. Was never a massive fan but his talent is undeniable. Plus that fight was wicked. Thanks for the memories CC.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

It's great to see him leave on such a high note, and he's very right about retiring. his body won't allow him to compete at the highest level anymore, and as a result he knows he can't make a run for the belt. That will have quite a mental effect, and it's good that Cro Cop realizes that it's better to stop now than to continue destroying his body. Great fighter, one of the best ever, and certainly a legend.

War Cro Cop!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't think he'll retire. He didn't sound very convincing.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Loved him since his days in K-1.
Honestly i never thought he will retire, but it's his decision and i respect it.

One of the greatest fighters ever.

RESPECT MIRKO "CRO COP FILIPOVIC"!raise01:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=11749&zoneid=2

OK I'm confused. At least I'm not the only one


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

you will be missed CC good job


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

oldfan said:


> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=11749&zoneid=2
> 
> OK I'm confused. At least I'm not the only one


 
Not sure what the confusion is, he is basically saying fighting or not he will be affiliated with the UFC...It's just alot of people want to have him not retire so they are hoping and reading into anything they can, he reported to a paper in his home town he planned on retirement.....maybe thats why he had the sense of humor cuz he knew all along....:confused02:




> "Definitely I will stick around with the UFC. Definitely," Cro Cop stated. "*Fighting or not*, but I would like to stay in contract with them. We will see. I will sit with Dana and we will talk."


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Not sure what the confusion is, he is basically saying fighting or not he will be affiliated with the UFC...It's just alot of people want to have him not retire so they are hoping and reading into anything they can, he reported to a paper in his home town he planned on retirement.....maybe thats why he had the sense of humor cuz he knew all along....:confused02:


Yeah I get all that and I remember when he made that statement you quoted. I'm confused because I consider mma weekly the most reliable source on the web and the other one I think is confused is the author of the article. He just posted it.he's had time to see the other sources. His last statement doesn't sound like he read his own article.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Yeah I get all that and I remember when he made that statement you quoted. I'm confused because I consider mma weekly the most reliable source on the web and the other one I think is confused is the author of the article. He just posted it.he's had time to see the other sources. His last statement doesn't sound like he read his own article.


Well on page one the article is posted and linked and seems pretty authentic, he did also state that if he didnt win he would retire, that was before the fight, I posted it after reading about it here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/77490-ufc-115-mirko-filipovic-vs-pat-barry-2.html

I read this article before the fight, tried to post it but cant find it now, but if he were planning on it regardless, I wouldnt come out and say it prior to my last fight....maybe thats what he did....It seems he is content to travel the circuit and do promo's....Not really sure i even posted I was glad for the Mirko fans that he seems re energized but....I guess not....:thumbsup:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel that there is one fight left for Mirko, and thats Nog. I thought hes always wanted that win back as well as the one against Fedor, but that fight is unattainable. It'll be a huge draw, a very competitive fight, and will let Mirko end his career on 3 fights, with his final win over a Pride legend.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

His most recent statements to the croatian media are a bit milder. He basically said he'd just like to have a free rest of the 2010 to be with his family and finish his house,after years of fighting, injuries, operations, switching tournaments and time zones he got fed up with. And then he'll see, because he doesn't want to think about it right now. It's pretty much solid info, because he repeated that to several media. So, it's semi-retirement for time being...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

stanzi said:


> His most recent statements to the croatian media are a bit milder. He basically said he'd just like to have a free rest of the 2010 to be with his family and finish his house,after years of fighting, injuries, operations, switching tournaments and time zones he got fed up with. And then he'll see, because he doesn't want to think about it right now. It's pretty much solid info, because he repeated that to several media. So, it's semi-retirement for time being...


 

AND THE CRO COP FANS BREATHE A HUGE SIGH.....:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> AND THE CRO COP FANS BREATHE A HUGE SIGH.....:thumbsup:


Yeah that sounds like a man who just needs a break. It won't be long until he wants to get back in there.

Cro Cop will continue similar to Matt Hughes and im 100% fine with that.


----------

